# Kapampangan: dayawan



## yamkoh

Anyone knows the meaning of the word *"dayawan"* a kapampangan word?

Atin kang alimpuyu king tundun, "dayawan" ka.   
Please translate it to English or Tagalog.


----------



## mataripis

I ask kapampangan speakers but the word is new to them but bisayanon knew it and in Tagalog it means "Dayaan"!


----------



## rempress

dayawan = an adjective referring to a girl who is loveable but not necessarily attractive. It's an old kapampangan word I never heard for a long time.


----------



## yamkoh

Thank you mataripis and rempress!


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

*Dayawan *also means charming, endearing, sweet,pretty attractive and beautiful. 
In *Filipino *it means kaakit-akit or kagiliw-giliw; maganda or marikit.
And instead of using *dayawan*, in Kapampangan you can also use* masanting *or *malagu* 
(but still it depends on the context) 
And I agree with rempress its an old kapampangan word and only the oldies are using it


----------

